# Any where in Toronto area sell king/giant betta?



## phil_12345 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

My red plakat giant betta of over 4 years just die and I am looking for a replacement.

Any one know where I can get one within Toronto area (or within 100 Km of GTA) ?

Thank you.
Phil


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

any luck on that?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Check with tomfish, I think he is bringing in a group order.


----------



## crawfish (Jan 8, 2013)

I may seem like a big deal to do but, you could order one from Thailand and have it shipped to your door. They have the best choice of any place. I did it twice with no problems. Pm me for more info if you like. Pete.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Loonie for the referral, and yes I can get wild and captive bred Bettas from Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia. Pm me for details.


----------



## phil_12345 (Nov 16, 2012)

qualityhitz said:


> any luck on that?


Not much luck.

A Chinese aquarium store in Mississauga China town used to have some but they no longer carry giant betta any more.


----------



## phil_12345 (Nov 16, 2012)

tomsfish said:


> Thanks Loonie for the referral, and yes I can get wild and captive bred Bettas from Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia. Pm me for details.


Hi,

Can you get giant (GIANT) betta(s)?


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I can get the following:
Betta splendens	Big Ear PK (male)	--	1pcs	$20 
Betta splendens	Big Ear PK (pair)	--	1pcs	$50 
Betta splendens	Big Ear Halfmoon (male)	--	1pcs	$20


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Aqua Pets near Kennedy and Steeles sells a lot of different kinds of bettas. About 50 spate 5 gallon tanks of them. They may have some.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Yup, they may have one left. I bought one last week


----------

